# Change to being extra jumpy



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Last night when I got Holly out she was super jumpy about being touched. It normally takes her 2 mins to get comfy and settle next to me and sleep during bonding time, today it took her 10. Even then she kept moving to try get comfy every few mins. She scratched a little more than she usually does to.

Every time I touched her she started jumping around in circles which is totally abnormal for her, normally she just stays still and lets me stroke her no problem. She has become pretty bitey too, she doesnt normally bite, but when I was touching her tonight she tried to bite 4 times, and it wasnt a lick or sniff just open mouth and chomp. 

She is 1 year 7 months. She doesnt really seem to be losing more quills than normal.
This is so unlike her she has never acted this way even when she was a baby and quilling! I just cant work out what might have caused this especially as there theres no real quill loss, just the normal odd ones.

Any suggestions.
If this change stays or it gets any worse or theres anymore changes I will take her to vet.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Everyone has their off days - and i dont think hedgehogs are excluded in this. Coco never bites me, but does have the odd day where she'll be huffier than normal. It's nothing I'd be concerned about unless it continues and doesn't change. 

Her biting you was likely out of frustration that you werent listening to her when she made it known she wasnt in the mood. Of course with hedgehogs it's often said to handle them regardless of the show they put on; but sometimes, especially if theyre so upset, i think it can do more harm than good and one day to themselves isnt going to hurt.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I only needed to pick her up to take her back upstairs and she wouldnt let me. I sorta had no choice. 

She's had off days but nothing like this before. I went to stroke her like normal and she starts jumping around in circles and trying to bite, so I stopped and then she just left her to settle but she wouldnt settle at all.
Then I needed to pick her up to take her back and she wouldnt let me touch her just kept trying to bite.
I mean I couldn't not put her back, because It was like half 10 at night and I needed to get to sleep.

I mean she has had off days been more huffy with being picked up, but never ever acted like this. She was fine when I first got her out just a little huffy from being woken, but then after acted like that.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

From your initial post, it sounded like you had just taken her out of her cage, she was acting grumpier than normal, and things escalated from there.

Nonetheless, reasons don't really matter - I think the main thing is to just keep an eye on her. If the behaviour continues, it could be the sign of an underlying problem (as most tame animals who become suddenly aggressive usually have a reason for doing so; i.e pain). It's also potentially nothing; she could have just not been in the mood that day, or smelled something off your clothes she didnt like.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I didnt word it very well the first time.
But her acting like that was weird I didnt like it and there was clearly something pain, moody or different smell, although I've not changed anything smell wise and I change into my pjs to get her to its not picked up any new smells to help her.

I'll see how she is tonight, but something was definitely up with her just cant see what.


----------

